# Timber Buyer Wanted: Southern Ontario



## Gypo Logger (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a full or part time postion for a timber buyer here in Southern Ontario. Applicant must have good communication skills with woodlot owner and an understanding of hardwood timber with regard to grade and volume. Will also train a suitable applicant. Payment scale is 100$/thou., or 10% of gross value, whichever is greater.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Oct 7, 2004)

I take it the organic lawn jockey didn't pan out during the interview. Was he the one with the 066 that had no muffler. I bet you nearly passed out when then that baby came out of the truck EH.


----------



## Chainsaw_Maniac (Oct 17, 2004)

Here I am such a moron. I read "Timber Buyer Wanted: Southern Ontario" and I'm going "Hey, that's in my area, I wonder what kind of timber he has and what he wants for it?"

 

But for real, 10% of gross value is a pretty sweet wage.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello Herman, the nice thing about the position I am offering is that anyone can be a timber buyer. All it takes is a name and address along with a referral. I have at least 500 timber buyers now who are working for me. Who are they? Well, they are the satisified woodlot owners I have boughten timber from. So they tell someone and someone tells someone else and so on and so on. One cannot have too many timber buyers, or bird dogs for lack of a better term.
Log buyers and timber buyers are two different things. Log buyers purchase roundwood or trees cut into merchantable lengths by grade. Timber buyers are bird dogs and spotters.
I also have a barage of woodticks- firewood producers who keep their eye out for me when they deliver wood in rural areas.
As part payment I give them the tops of the trees to use for firewood.
John


----------

